# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Bán code voucher 20£ (Bảng Anh) dùng mua App + Game win 8/8.1

## penhi102

Hiện tại mình đang có nhiều code voucher 20£ (Bảng Anh) tương đương 600k VND..Các bạn có thể dùng để mua app + game trong store win 8 và win 8.1
Giá 1 code = 20k 
Mua càng nhiều được giảm nhé...Liên hệ mình nha

20 bảng anh có thể mua chừng này nhiều hơn nữa...[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

Đây là FB của mình https://www.facebook.com/xinchao.quyvi.5
Còn đây là group mình đang mua bán Code: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1395475274029102/
SDT của mình bạn nào cần thì liên hệ nha 0978808639
Cảm ơn đã xem tin..

----------


## dungmxh

*Trả lời: Bán code voucher 20£ (Bảng Anh) dùng mua App + Game win 8/8.1*

:lick:........................:realmad:...........  ..............

----------

